# Erie, Stering State Park, Wednesday 6-23-04



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I'll be there. It looks like the best day for the rest of the week, until Saturday. 

Channel 68, in a duck brown Lund.

*WEDNESDAY*
VARIABLE WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS IN THE MORNING BECOMING
SOUTHWEST AROUND 10 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS. 

*[size=+1]WEDNESDAY NIGHT[/size]*
SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. WAVES BUILDING TO 
1 TO 3 FEET.

*[size=+1]THURSDAY[/size]*
SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. WAVES 2 TO 4 FEET. 

*[size=+1]THURSDAY NIGHT[/size]*
WEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND 
THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 3 TO 5 FEET. 

*[size=+1]FRIDAY[/size]*
NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 3 TO 5 FEET. 

*[size=+1]FRIDAY NIGHT[/size]*
NORTHWEST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. A CHANCE SHOWERS 
AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

ill be out

give a shout

triple crown ch. 68


----------

